# Looking for a long enough IDE cable for XBOX.



## Z_Slasher (Dec 21, 2015)

So, I modded my Original Xbox and I need a 80 pin IDE cable that is long enough to reach the CD drive and Harddrive. Where can I find long enough cables? I know it seems obvious, but all the cables I see are too short for the Xbox.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 21, 2015)

Would one of these work??
http://www.newegg.com/IDE-Cables/SubCategory/ID-2818


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 21, 2015)

By a cheap ATX motherboard, take the cable you need, and then return said motherboard?  Tell the people that it didn't have as many USB ports as you'd liked it to have.  They won't think a thing of it and give your money back.


----------



## XDel (Jan 11, 2016)

Z_Slasher said:


> So, I modded my Original Xbox and I need a 80 pin IDE cable that is long enough to reach the CD drive and Harddrive. Where can I find long enough cables? I know it seems obvious, but all the cables I see are too short for the Xbox.




Try one of these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-80-Wire-...hash=item1a05578c1b:m:mko2JEWRNXJxM4OGRHYVmkg

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-inch-Ult...487044?hash=item2eea2fa6c4:g:flwAAOSwyQtVxPPP

and of course this because those old IDE drives ain't cheap no more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221850003604?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 05sonicblue (Jan 22, 2016)

I recently put a 3TB SATA in my xbox and had to replace the cable with a 80 pin one for the adapter to work. This is the one I got and it was plenty long enough. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000067SNX?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------

